# This weather, and how will it affect the spawn?



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

After the recent string of GOOD weather, I was starting to see some signs of the bass spawn getting ready to kick into high gear. I have caught many fat females so far, and I have got some randy males in the shallows scouting for nesting sites. I even started seeing some nests, and nest attepts. The dogwood tree in my front yard is also in full bloom. That usually is an idicator of when the spawn is in full go. I think the dogwoods bloomed a little early this year, and I think they are slightly ahead of the bass.

My question is, what is the EXACT temperature range that bass spawn in? The only guide, or indicator I have used in the past has been the dogwood trees. But with this snowstorm, and windy, cold weather pattern that has taken it's grip on the region, what affect will this have on the bass? I assume this will severely deter and push back the majority of the spawn. The water was 54 degrees last Sunday at LaDue, and I am sure it went up a few degrees over the rest of the week. But it cooled down later in the week and is downright cold now. I think at Mogadore and LaDue we may have seen some early spawners already, but am I correct to assume there are still plenty of the bass population to spawn yet? Again, what is the temp range bass prefer for the spawn? And does anyone intimately familiar with LaDue or Mogadore know if the bass have done their thing? Or is it still to come?

Please let me know your thoughts pertaining to this weather and how it will affect the bass spawn in NEO. Thay are saying we might get a foot of snow!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

60 is the perfect temp for bass to spawn. I doubt if any in most lakes have even started on the beds yet. In small ponds its possible they started already. This weather over the weekend will back them off the shoreline for sure but a few warm days in a row they will be right back.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

there were bluegill beds at PL on thurs last week. i think this weather won't hurt the spawn much, it's based alot on the lunar cycle+temps, so i think it will be all good!


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

they have spawned in the ponds here in southeast.i would say if not for the cooled they would be in the lakes.i saw so move up to make their beds thrus.largemouth spawn 65/70 degrees.smallmouth 58/65 but remember they are deeper so this could be later than largemouth.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I give them about 2-3 weeks before they start spawning they just started feeding up, this weather will slow them down a little bit.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

this weather wasn't hurting the fishing to bad this morning. all the hits i had were aggressive..even with rapidly falling temps, those fish will be fat and ready in 3 weeks for sure


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Usually, I would say that the bass in Ohio are so used to cold fronts that they would proceed undaunted. But, this was a pretty major front. I believe they will back off one step at least from whatever stage they were in depending on the body of water.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

bass fry on Indian sunday. It's lunar, first wave's done.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Thats the great thing about the spawn. The good Lord makes sure they don't all spawn at once, that way high or low water or just bad weather won't wipe out the entire years population. Heck Iv'e caught bass on Indian in mid to late June that look like they just came off the nest.


----------

